# Chuck Liddell sig up for grabs!



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey guys,

I downloaded more brushes from Deviantart and this time decided to try making an icey/tech style Chuck Liddell sig.










I have the unflattened PSD file, so if anyone wants this as their sig then I can take out 'Pearce' and put whatever you like in there.

Anyways, like always, all constructive criticism is welcome! :thumb02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I said this to Steph and I'm gonna say it to you too... borders!!

I like the text and the placement a lot but Chuck doesn't really blend in to the sig. He looks just pasted on top of a background. Try to make him blend more.

One more thing... try to use less brushes. Brushes are good for lighting effects and stuff like that but shouldn't make up your whole background.

I like it but those are just some tips if you want them.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I said this to Steph and I'm gonna say it to you too... borders!!
> 
> I like the text and the placement a lot but Chuck doesn't really blend in to the sig. He looks just pasted on top of a background. Try to make him blend more.
> 
> ...



Agreed!

Also, try to use adjustment layers like Curves, Gradient Maps set on various modes, Channel Mixer is awesome, Brightness Contrast, etc. Those will help blend the sig a lot better.


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Excellent, thanks guys.

A few questions though - any tips on helping blend the fighters main pic into the rest of the image?
And this is going to sound really stupid but I cant seem to add just the simple 1-pixel border to my images. I select all then modify into a 1 px border but it never shows up once saved.

I'll take it back into Photoshop and see if I can get those bits done - thanks guys! 

EDIT: Amagad, 100 posts, its only taken me two years!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

An easy way to make a border is to make a new layer then select the rectangular marquee tool and make a rectangle around the whole sig then go to edit<stroke<1px and change the color to whatever.


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Heh right, sounds nice and easy! Cheers again man .


----------

